# Capo



## MPA

"Ellos son los mas capos".
O que quer dizer _capo_? Foi um argentino que escreveu isso.


----------



## Tomby

Aqui diz que "_capo_" é "_competente_". Eu nunca tinha ouvido a palavra "_capo_" em espanhol. Esperemos as opiniões de outras pessoas.
Em português seria como dizer "Eles são os mais hábeis".
TT.


----------



## coquis14

En cualquier contexto los más capos son aquellos que son los mejores y más importantes:Berlusconi es el capo de Italia , Bill Gates es el capo de Microsoft , Messi del Barcelona y River es el capo de Argentina.

Saludos


----------



## MPA

Isso é expressão da Argentina ou de qualquer país hispânico?


----------



## Midnight Dew

Hola!

Es una expresión que se usa en Argentina (no se de su uso en otros países lationoamericanos). Estoy de acuerdo con coquis 14 salvo en lo de River  , un capo es alguien que es muy bueno en algo:

Es un capo para la matemática,
Es un capo, sabe de todo, 
También: ¡Qué capo! para decir que es genial, que sabe un montón.
Tambien en femenino... Laura es una capa, siempre tiene las mejores ideas. 
Cuidado porque es una frase informal.


----------



## Tomby

MPA said:


> Isso é expressão da Argentina ou de qualquer país hispânico?


Em Espanha "capo" sempre significa chefe de uma organização criminosa. Na Argentina já responderam nossos amigos Coquis e Midnight Dew. Em outros países não sei.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Então, quando vi capo, lembrei-me logo do termo italiano e, como na Argentina abundam os que têm ligações com os italianos, quero crer que seja uma influência italiana.


----------



## Midnight Dew

Sí, es verdad... el "capo" es el capo de la mafia... o sea... el cabecilla, el jefe, el más importante o poderoso del grupo mafioso. Sin embargo cuando se usa en Argentina no tiene nada que ver con la mafia... se ve que se ha degenerado su uso. 
Es bueno acalarar que no es ofensivo, si alguien se refiere a una persona diciendo capo, es mas un elogio que una ofensa


----------



## coquis14

Vanda said:


> Então, quando vi capo, lembrei-me logo do termo italiano e, como na Argentina abundam os que têm ligações com os italianos, quero crer que seja uma influência italiana.


 Poderia ser um modismo , sei lá , o termo liga-se sempre á mafia italiana. "Capo de la mafia" como o Capone.

Até mais ver


----------



## Tomby

Segundo o nosso dicionário, "capo" significa em italiano cabeça ou chefe.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## MPA

Normalmente o chefe de uma organização é o mais importante e/ou o que faz melhor o seu trabalho. Sendo assim, o capo argentino pode ter sido tirada do capo espanhol.


----------



## Tomby

Vejam o que diz o DRAE. Eu achava que "capo" [em espanhol] era um estrangeirismo italiano que significava chefe de uma organização mafiosa, mas surpreendentemente para mim, também é um vulto numa determinada matéria [#3], o que concorda com o que dizem nossos amigos americanos. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## MPA

Bem, a minha dúvida já está mais do que solucionada, obrigado a todos pela ajuda.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Midnight Dew said:


> Hola!
> 
> Es una expresión que se usa en Argentina (no se de su uso en otros países lationoamericanos).


 
Oi.

No _centro_ de América esse uso soa esquisito.

Abraços.


----------



## Naticruz

O que diz María Moliner:

*capo* (it.) 

*1* *m.* Jefe de una mafia. 

*2* Arg., Bol., Ur. Jefe (persona que manda). 

*3* Bol., R. Pl. Persona muy entendida o habilidosa en una materia determinada

Com indicação dos diversos países onde se emprega e respectivo sentido.


----------



## Mangato

Capo, no siempre tiene el sentido de jefe mafioso. Ultimamente lo oigo como sinónimo de un líder que tiene mucho poder y bastantes prebendas
_Bernie Ecclestone, capo de la Fórmula I_


----------



## amistad2008

Lembro de ter ouvido "capo" quando estive no Chile no sentido de ter muita habilidade, ou seja, ser o melhor naquilo que faz.


----------



## argentinodebsas

El castellano rioplatense está lleno de italianismos y capo (que quiere decir jefe en italiano) es uno de ellos. 

Puede designar a una persona que controla todo en determinada área o a alguien que se destaca mucho en lo que hace.

Hay un viejo chiste en el que se pregunta quién es el _más capito (mascapito)_

Saludos.


----------

